# Find the differences!



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Can you find the differences between these two pictures? Hint: There are two differences.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes the first chairs need Vs resting on them.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nope,

Sorry Rick can't see the difference!!!!!!!




Oohhh hold on a minute, 

Has the settee been hoovered in the first photo??????

My wife loves the 'comfy throw' in the second!!   


Hobbsy 8)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm at a loss here. Any more hints?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

First pic 4 chairs 2nd watching out a window - LOL !!!!!!


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

einspänner said:


> I'm at a loss here. Any more hints?


It may involve rabies tags!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Oh yes! I see the two collars now. How did you get to them to hover like that? Wire or something?


----------

